# سنعيش على الفانوس قريبا



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أبريل 2006)

اقتراح على إدارة الملتقى
كمهندسين عرب ومسلمين مهتمين بكل مهم لأمتنا يجب أن يسلط الضوء على مستقبل المنطقة
جورش بوش عندما صرح بأن أمريكا ستسغني عن مصادر الطاقة التقليدية إذا فهناك مصائب طاقة مقبلة ومن دون أن يصرح المشكلة قائمة من اليوم

أقترح أن يخصص قسم للمشاركة بكل ما يتعلق بالطاقة المتجددة

إخواني المهندسين لماذا نكون دوما في رد الفعل لماذا لا نحاول سباق الغرب في هذا المجال المستقبلي الهام



أهمية الطاقة المتجددة

30 مليار دولار الاستثمار العالمي في الطاقة المتجددة.(1)
25% من إجمالي الاستثمار في صناعة الطاقة.(2)
48 دولة منها 14 دولة نامية تطبق نوعا من أشكال الطاقة المتجددة.(3)
مخصصات مشاريع الطاقة المتجددة للسنوات 2004 – 2009 تصل 500 مليون يورو.(4)




المراجع:

(2) (3) http://www.aljazeera.net/news/archive/archive?ArchiveId=132674
(4) http://www.al-ayyam.com/znews/site/template/doc_view.aspx?did=17243&Date=3/9/2005


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 أبريل 2006)

أين رأي المشرفين

رجاء خاص للمشرفين أن يبدوا رأيهم حول هذا الموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omarbog4 (22 أبريل 2006)

الطاقة المتجددة ..... موضوع كبير ولكن حسب رأي الأغلب فإنه يعتمد على عنصر اليورانيوم 235 المخصب من اليورانيوم 238 وذلك لأن الأخير موجود بكثرة في الطبيعة وبنسبة 99 % من مجموع عناصر اليورانيوم .... ويستفاد منه في كثير من المجالات.........
((( كتاب الفيزياء - الفيزياء النووية - )))


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2006)

أخ عمر ما اعطيت رأيك بموضوع جعل قسم خاص لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ملك الاحتراف (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بالاضافة الى اليورانيوم توجد الطاقة الشمسية التي تحاول جميع الدول استخدامها وقد بدأت العديد منها في استخدام هذه الطاقة في تسخين المياه وغيرها من الاستخدمات الصغيرة مع مقدرة هذه الطاقة الهائلة ، حيث ان الطاقة الشمسية التي تصلنا تتخطى حدود حاجتنا الحالية والمستقبلية .
ويوجد مصادر اخرى متجددة مثل طاقة الرياح التي قامت الولايات المتحدة بالاستفادة منها عبر بناء مزارع الرياح كتلك الشهيرة في كاليفورنيا.
اتمنى ان يخصص قسم ليس فقط للطاقة المتجددة وانما لأساليب الحفاظ على المصادر الغير متجددة ليس فقط مصادر الطاقة وانما المصادر المعدنية والمياه الجوفية وغيرها.
ولم نلاحظ حتى الان مشاركة احد المشرفين في هذا الموضوع الهام جدا .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا أخ ملك الاحتراف على المشاركة

وأضيف الاهتمام العالمي بالمجال تزايد لأن كابوس نفاذ الطاقة البتروكيماوية كابوس لا يحتمل وكل واحد منا لو تخيل الفكرة فربما يفكر
(بالانتحار) هههه بعيد عنكم
أرجوكم يجب أن يسارع الجميع لتشجيع سياسات الطاقة المتجددة ولا نكون دوما متأخرين كعادتنا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 أبريل 2006)

mzsk76 قال:


> أقترح أن يخصص قسم للمشاركة بكل ما يتعلق بالطاقة المتجددة



السلام عليكم

نؤيدك اخي.............. لكن ما رأي مشرفينا؟:81: 

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في مشروعك 


تحياتي​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أبريل 2006)

وين المشرفين يا جماعة بدنا رأيكم

انت ليش هيك برفعوا ضغط الواحد الموضوع صرلوا أكثر من ثلاثة أيام


----------



## المهندس (23 أبريل 2006)

يا هلا بك أخي الكريم ..

تم الرد على استفسارك في قسم الملاحظات ..

يمكنك إثراء الموضوع بالنقاش من خلال هذا الملتقى ..

و بلا شك أن الموضوع مهم جداً و ليس بالهين ..

بنتظار إبداعاتك و مشاركاتك و اسهاماتك ..


و تقبل تحياتي
​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا المهندس

بإذن الله تعالى سأتابع طرح مواضيع وانجازات رائعة في المجال

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم باين انك نسيت موضوعي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 مايو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز mzsk المحترم .
تحية طيبة .
اننا والله نعيش على الفانوس منذ اكثر من خمسة عشر سنة ولازلنا .


البغدادي


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

با رك الله فيكم على هذا الطرح القيم


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

نحن في هذه المنطقة من العالم لدينا اكبر مصادر للطاقة في المستقبل و هو الطاقة الشمسية و لمزيد من المعلومات على هذا الموضوع يمكن الانتقال الى الرابط التالي
 http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/environment_pol.html​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2006)

الأخ رجب .

بارك الله بك .وجزاك الله خيرأ

تمنياتي الحارة لك وعشت .

البغدادي


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي البغدادي​


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي البغدادي وبارك الله فيكم و لكم ولنا وللجميع*


----------



## النبراس. (20 يناير 2008)

انا من المؤيدين لعمل قسم لهذا الموضوع 
لانه مهم يبين الكثير من السلبيات التي من الممكن تجنبها والمحاولة بالسبق في مجال الطاقة البديلة وكسب الوقت


----------

